# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Семья распалась "на тех, кто против нас, и тех, кто ни при чем"

## Кравец Игорь Евгеньевич

Харе Кришна! На самом деле, вопрос об отношении к религии в нашей семье уже давно стоял довольно остро. Моя мать, до смерти отчима, была умным, высокоинтеллигентным, думающим человеком. Она была для меня лучшим, что есть на земле. Я пишу была. Теперь она православная христианка, и очень, очень изменилась. Мне искренне жаль, но за годы, проведенные ею в лоне Русской Православной Церкви, она превратилась в религиозного фанатика с патологическими отклонениями в психике. От этого страдает вся наша семья: моя сестра и ее двое детей, муж сестры и я. Мне повезло больше, я живу на другом конце страны и многое не вижу. Спонтанные вспышки неконтролируемого, дикого гнева, постоянные скандалы без веских причин, угрозы "все бросить и уйти в монастырь", желание отдать внука в церковно-приходскую школу без согласия родителей - все это ужасно. И как это увязывается с христианской моралью, с любовью к близким и смирением? - все это только на словах. Но зато она много, очень много молится, регулярно ходит в церковь, постится, причащается и отмаливает грехи свои и всех и вся.
   Что касается наших отношений с матерью, то они совершенно пришли в упадок, особенно после того, как я полгода назад пришел к Сознанию Кришны. Теперь я дома, но этого мне не простили. Теперь я иноверец и инакомыслящий. Все мои доводы в пользу всеобщей любви, единстве Бога, полерантности в межконфессиональных отношениях не слышны и не понимаемы. С сестрой получше, она православная, но относится к религии более спокойно, и в целом отношения не утрачены.
   Я уверен, что мой случай - он классический, и многие преданные пережили нечто подобное. Друзья мои, я нуждаюсь в вашей поддержке и совете.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Игорь Евгеньевич!
В этой ветке форума не все могут присоединиться к обсуждению. Права доступа даны психологам. Возможно будет интересно обсудить этот вопрос в открытых разделах форума.
Это неприятная ситуация, когда родная мама так относится к своим детям и внукам. Однако это и нам урок в плане фанатизма...
Я не совсем понял - Вы все вместе живете? Или Вы отдельно от родственников, включая маму?
Патологические отклонения в психике от хождения в церковь не происходят. А это проявляется в виде вспышек гнева или еще как-то? Какая динамика была? С чего все начиналось?
С мамой, похоже, сейчас действительно бесполезно обсуждать толерантность и т.п. 
Если Вы вместе живете и видите, что она больна, так сказать, может быть учесть это фактор и не злить ее? Т.е. внешние проявления Вашего религиозного пути временно минимизировать и переместить во внутренний мир, пока мама в себя придет. И может есть смысл сходить с ней в церковь, подыграть. Послушать службу, поставить свечи у икон и т.п. И было бы любопытно к ее батюшке на исповедь попасть, послушать, что он за человек, он ли ее так агрессивно настраивает или еще кто-то. Можно сыграть в игру, что Вы ищите пути примирения с мамой и заодно в религиозном пути хотите разобраться. Это будет правдиво во всех отношениях. Если батюшка адекватный, к которому она на исповедь ходит, значит кто-то другой ее настраивает воинственно. Чувствуется страх в ее действиях. За гневом страх. За импульсивностью страх. За фанатизмом страх. Что может бояться Ваша мама? Какой защиты ей не хватает? Или не хватало всю жизнь? Расскажите о ее детстве, как ей родители давали любовь и поддержку, как они ее напитали ресурсными чувствами, впечатлениями и разрешениями быть радостной и счастливой. Как Вы даете защиту маме? Вы сейчас старший мужчина в семье?

----------


## Кравец Игорь Евгеньевич

Харе Кришна! Добрый день. Пожалуй, это и хорошо, что этот вопрос не будет вынесен на суд широкой общественности. Вряд ли это хорошая идея.
   Я постараюсь нарисовать картину происшедшего. Наша семья это моя мать, ее дочь от второго брака (моя сестра), муж сестры и двое детей сестры. Тут тоже не все гладко - дети сестры от двух браков: Настя уже окончила школу, Кирилл полгода как родился. Все они живут в маленьком городке на западе, в европейской части России. Я сам в 18 лет вернулся на историческую родину, во Владивосток, где сейчас и живу, т.е. мы живем раздельно. Связь по телефону.
   Думаю, смерть моего отчима - отправная точка в ее пути к Богу. Тогда она решила принять крещение (до этого о религии вооще не помышляла). Все развивалось очень быстро. Сестра сказала как-то: "Она теперь совсем другая". Вначале-то все было неплохо, но постепенно она все более, иссупленно, погружалась в веру. Отмела мирское чтение, просмотр телепрограмм, зациклила общение в узкий круг, начала много читать церковной литературы и молиться с утра до ночи. Да все это неплохо, если бы не побочные эффекты. А они не замедлили сказаться. А причина, видится, бытовая. Вы обратили внимание на цепь негармоничных отношений в семьях из поколение в поколение? И теперь, увы, все продолжается. Ее муж (мой отчим) б.ч. жизни пил, алкоголик, и отвратительно относился ко мне. Умирал тяжело и страшно, рак легких. Операция за операцией и мучительный исход. 
   Сестра, увы, живет в гражданском браке, и так зачат ребенок. В их семье мира нет, как и не было у наших родителей. Так что причин для беспокойства у матери моей предостаточно. Может быть, в этом причина? В церкви ей хорошо. В миру плохо.
   Насколько мне известно, родители моей матери были достойные люди, у нее не должно было быть проблем в этой сфере. Дед военный человек, прошел войну, полковник в отставке, бабушка школьный учитель. Жили они в мире и согласии.
   Наверное, все происшедшее с ней имеет более позднюю природу, т.к. человек за 2-3 года изменился до неузнаваемости. Непримеримость, агрессивность, способность из ничего создать скандал, негативное отношение ко всему и поск негатива во всем - таков теперь этот человек. И все это на фоне высокого уровня религиозности. Бывают просветы, но они редки.
   Мы с сетрой обсуждали эту ситуацию и винили во всем себя, но не смогли установить в чем же конкретно мы виноваты. Сестра живет рядом с ней, и по природе отходчивый человек, ссора - покой - ссора - покой. Мне же похвастаться нечем. Наверное, я просто не умею жить со стариками.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Игорь Евгеньевич!
Спасибо за пояснения. Значит Вы живете отдельно, а остальные вместе в одной квартире?
Вы писали "...я нуждаюсь в вашей поддержке и совете"
В чем сейчас Ваш вопрос? В отношении чего Вы ищите совет?

----------


## Кравец Игорь Евгеньевич

Харе Кришна. Я предполагал, что ситуация с разрушением внутрисемейных отношений на религиозной почве носит отнюдь не единичный характер, что подобных историй предостаточно и, сответсвенно, есть опыт решения таких проблем. Конечно, одни ботинки не всем впору, и каждый случай индивидуален. Меня интересовало как с позиции вед видится этот (мой) вопрос. Возможно, я искал некоторую поддержку и проявил личную слабость. В конце концов, это моя семья и мне с этим жить. 
   Всего доброго.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна!
Игорь Евгеньевич, просто не очень понятен Ваш вопрос. Что именно Вы хотели бы обсудить или прояснить? Конкретизируйте, пожалуйста. Чтобы сходу что-то сказать, мало информации. В первую очередь важно понять, Вы живете отдельно, а остальные вместе в одной квартире?

----------

